# PetsMart Treating their fish badly



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

I was at petsmart and I noticed some CTs that I saw a while ago and they were in the SAME DIRTY water! Also when I got my steel CT he was about to eat his own poo cuz he was so hungry! I don't get why pet stores only take care of their expensive fish like tiger oscars and fish like those


----------



## Dr_House (Aug 15, 2006)

Fish that are expensive to the consumer are not necessarily that expensive to the store. I used to work in a pet store and at the time bettas were $3.99. The store paid less than a dollar for each of them. You'd be surprised at the markup on most fish. I'm not complaining about it. That's just how it is.

Also, if you look at the average pet store employee, they are a combination of only there for the money and jaded from seeing so many fish die. However it is still an unfortunate situation, and you have every right to be upset by it.


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

Yeah, if you check the petsmart tags will say Clowntail instead of Crowntail give it a barcode then it says 1.00 and the price they mark it up to is 8.99!


----------



## khachdatinh (Sep 17, 2007)

Same thing as we saying " slaughter houses don't treat their cattles well " . I love cattles that doesn't mean slaughter houses have to love them too. Petsmart is just a retail store. Petsmart is not a person who religiously in love with bettas. Petsmart is not Peta. Petsmart is not a betta breeder nor betta fans. Petsmart is there to make money. They buy .10 cent a piece and resell it for $4 . Within a couple weeks, they will throw all of them away and get new ones. Their businesses and our emotions are not even related. If you don't like Petsmart's fish, go to your local Joe's fish store or breed them yourself. I feel very uneasy when people expect others to do certain theings their ways because they FEEL its the right way. We are taking care 1 fish, Petsmart has 100+


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

trouble is that many of us feel ethical treatment of animals is paramount. This includes dogs, cats, fish, bunnies, cattle etc. If a store does not want to feed and give clean water to the fish, I won't patronize them..


----------



## Kyoberr (Dec 6, 2006)

Wow, I can't believe they mark up the price that much.


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

lol yeah, but business is business. I know how it is, my dad gets shipping for quite cheap and marks it up a bit


----------

